# Hannah C. former member a neuroscientist at Cambridge...



## Dreamer (Aug 9, 2004)

I met Hannah twice -- visited her in London and then she came out to CA to stay with me and my husband for a visit. She was originally on Andy C.'s Board. A person w/DP and some other serious problems that started when she was a young girl. I found some of her recent publications.

She is working on our behalf. Neuroscientific research. I lost the darned article on her, from The Globe I believe. She is a major contributor to research at Cambridge.

*A real success story, a wonderful young woman:
Hannah Clarke - GO H!!!
She is one tough cookie and one brilliant person.*

*Publications and dissertations:*

Clarke HF, Walker SC, Dalley JW, Robbins TW, Roberts AC (2006). Cognitive inflexibility after prefrontal serotonin depletion is behaviourally and neurochemically specific. Cerebral Cortex. [Advance Access, 20 Feb 2006] [doi]

Clarke HF (2005). The role of serotonin in the prefrontal cortex of the common marmoset (Callithrix jacchus). Unpublished PhD thesis, University of Cambridge, Cambridge, UK. [PDF]

Clarke HF, Walker SC, Crofts HS, Dalley JW, Robbins TW, Roberts AC (2005). Prefrontal serotonin depletion affects reversal learning but not attentional set shifting. Journal of Neuroscience 12: 532-538. [PDF] [PubMed] [doi] [Citations via Google Scholar]

Clarke HF, Dalley JW, Crofts HS, Robbins TW, Roberts AC (2004). Cognitive inflexibility after prefrontal serotonin depletion. Science 304: 878-880. [PDF] [Supplementary materials PDF] [PubMed] [doi] [Citations via Google Scholar]

Guscott MR, Clarke HF, Murray F, Grimwood S, Bristow LJ, Hutson PH (2003). The effect of (+/-)-CP-101,606, an NMDA receptor NR2B subunit selective antagonist, in the Morris watermaze. European Journal of Pharmacology 476: 193-199. [PDF] [PubMed] [doi] [Citations via Google Scholar]

Congratulations Hannah!


----------



## revdoc (Jan 2, 2005)

I'd like to elaborate on this. At one point Hannah spent a year in bed because she couldn't face the world. She went through hell with depersonalisation and depression. She was hospitalised and diagnosed schizophrenic because she heard voices, despite the fact that she knew they weren't real (a very common and benign phenomenon). When I met her she was working on her studies and tentatively coming out into the world again (this is about seven years ago).

And now she's doing all this. There you are.

Dreamer - I demand you find that article!!


----------



## Dreamer (Aug 9, 2004)

> Dreamer - I demand you find that article!!


 :shock: I promise!

My husband sent me the link and now I can't find it and he can't find it. All I know is it was in the Globe. I have him searching.

And yes, Hannah has been through Hell and back. I can't answer for how she's FEELING now, how her symptoms are, etc., but she is keeping up the fight. She was that way when I met her. I wish I were still in touch with her.

She fights and fights. Wish I had her strength.

I'll find the article simon! 8) 
Best,
D


----------



## Dreamer (Aug 9, 2004)

Got the article! Hannah is famous. It isn't so much about her, but about her work. My husband was good friends with Hannah -- he didn't put her on a pedestal as is my stupid tendency. They went hiking when she visitied us. She pushes herself. She scuba dives! She is very active.

I wanted to say more about her simon, but wasn't sure if she was concerned about some people knowing -- i.e. at work. But I doubt they will look it up here. Yes she had what seems to be a psychotic depression where she heard voices but told her parents "this isn't right". DP, and also ... this is sad was compelled to cut herself. This all seems to have come out of the blue.

One thing is she said she wasn't an anxious person per se, not as anxious as I am. She has been through Hell and pushed on, so there is hope for people out there. And I find it wonderful she chose to go into neuroscientific research. I know the DP persisted last I saw here. Her hands "feeling like dough", not hers. But she looks at this strictly as an illness, and I think that helps her "ignore" the bad symptoms as best she can.

Her work in this article (very brief) is facinating -- interesting OCD stuff simon. This info must be in a British paper somewhere, but this came out in 2004. This was in The Boston Globe so that's damned amazing. She is apparently highly regarded.

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------
The link may not work as my husband sent this to me through the paper. "Email to a friend". I remember now I couldn't access it at first.

http://www.boston.com/news/globe/he...lexibility_in_behavior/?p
1=email_to_a_friend

*The Boston Globe

NEUROSCIENCE | DISCOVERIES
Lack of serotonin may mean lack of flexibility in behavior
May 11, 2004*

Serotonin, an important neurotransmitter, has almost become a 
household word, thanks to antidepressants such as Prozac and 
Zoloft, which work to increase serotonin levels in the brain. Yet 
its precise role in the prefrontal cortex, an area of the brain 
involved in learning and decision-making, remains poorly 
understood.

Scientists have long thought that there was a link between the 
brain's inability to properly regulate serotonin in the prefrontal 
cortex and various psychiatric disorders, such as schizophrenia and 
obsessive-compulsive disorder.

*A study by British researchers in the May 7 Science offers 
evidence that this may be the case, showing that a lack of 
serotonin leads to inflexible and repetitive behavior, a symptom of 
many of these disorders.

Hannah Clarke of Cambridge University and colleagues 
depleted serotonin in the prefrontal cortex of marmoset monkeys. 
They found that those monkeys tended to repeat certain actions 
instead of adapting them to new circumstances.*

*AGNIESZKA BISKUP
? Copyright 2004 Globe Newspaper Company.*

I am so proud of her. She is such an amazing person. And so sweet and kind.


----------



## sidjor (Oct 15, 2005)

Ok..who's this Hannah and how did she get out of her DP.

Dreamer, r u in MI ??

sid


----------

